# any lab guru's



## minihub67 (Jul 10, 2013)

Any feedback on these numbers and where I should be trying to get them to.. would be appreciated.

THS 7.53
FT4 1.03
FT3 2.7
24 hr urine 10.33
Testosterone 308
TPO 764

the following were elevated
creatine 2.4
RBC 5.63
hemoglobin 16.8
hematocrit 50.3
alkaline phosphates 146
eosinophils 4.6

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Please post the ranges for all of those labs (for example, TSH 7.53, range .40-4.5).


----------



## minihub67 (Jul 10, 2013)

OK

Any feedback on these numbers and where I should be trying to get them to.. would be appreciated.

THS 7.53 range .55-4.7
FT4 1.03 range .89-1.76
FT3 2.7 range 2.3-4.2
24 hr urine 10.33 range 3.09-22.40
Testosterone 308 range ?
TPO 764 range h<9

the following were elevated
creatine 2.4 range .8-1.8
RBC 5.63 range 3.80-5.10
hemoglobin 16.8 range 11.7-15.5
hematocrit 50.3 range 35.0-45.0
alkaline phosphates 146 range 35-126
eosinophils 4.6 range .5-4.0

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> FT4 1.03 range .89-1.76
> FT3 2.7 range 2.3-4.2


Goal is mid to 3/4 range for both of the Free tests.

FT-4 mid range is 1.325, you are significantly below acceptable range
FT-3 mid range is 3.25, " "

Are you currently on any thyroid replacement medications?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

minihub67 said:


> OK
> 
> Any feedback on these numbers and where I should be trying to get them to.. would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Doug; most of us feel our best when TSH is 1.0 or less w/ the FREE T3 @ about 75% of the range provided by your lab.

You are in hypoville big time but of course you know that!

Since your TPO Ab is so high, it would be of a great benefit to get an ultra-sound.

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

High RBC has many causes.

Listed here:
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/high-red-blood-cell-count/MY00111/DSECTION=causes


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for adding the ranges! I agree with the others, you are leaning towards hypothyroid based on your elevated TSH and low FT3 and FT4; are you on any type of thyroid medication?


----------



## minihub67 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guy's... I had posted already in the Hashi forum, let me copy and paste my info from there to show you some more info.

I have been on Levoxyl for years until the recall.. even with my TSH down to 
.86 two months ago (on .175) my hands were shaky so a little hyper.. but still felt like crap fatigue etc... I wanted to give dessicated thyroid a shot but my endo (of 15 years) would have none of that.. all those years and he never even tested for antibodies, ultrasound etc.. he switched me to synthroid at 150 mcg which over two month made me feel worse, especially joint pain. I am very allergic and have been taking allergy shots (immunotherapy) for airborne triggers, not food. These shots have helped alot in that regard, so not sure if maybe some reaction to fillers. My tsh went up over 7 with new bloodwork at new doctor.
My TPO count was 739 so Hashi it is for sure. Thyroid was small and showed antrophy (sp) maybe atrophy? but nothing else.
The new doc was agreeable to me trying naturethroid, but all I could get is westroid (the same I believe). 
So I am going to switch from essentially 150mcg of synthroid to 97.5 of westroid... he says just make direct switch since my TSH is high (I had suggested 1 grain then 1 1/4 then 1.5 in weekly increases.
He thinks my TSH would go higher that way.
Any advice on the best was to move to the westroid?
Thanks
I know I need to try to get my ft3 in the upper range... scheduled to recheck in 2 months.
I think I will cut this 97.5 westroid in half.. then in quarters. Then start with 1/2 in the am and 1/4 afternoon for a week. Then 3/4 n the morning and 1/4 afternoon if the first week goes ok.
I am kind of concerned because I have tried 5 mcg of cytomel in the past and the migranes lingered for like 3 weeks before I quit taking it. I am hoping maybe I'll get a better effect with the porcine.. we'll see.

Doug


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

minihub67 said:


> Thanks for the feedback guy's... I had posted already in the Hashi forum, let me copy and paste my info from there to show you some more info.
> 
> I have been on Levoxyl for years until the recall.. even with my TSH down to
> .86 two months ago (on .175) my hands were shaky so a little hyper.. but still felt like crap fatigue etc... I wanted to give dessicated thyroid a shot but my endo (of 15 years) would have none of that.. all those years and he never even tested for antibodies, ultrasound etc.. he switched me to synthroid at 150 mcg which over two month made me feel worse, especially joint pain. I am very allergic and have been taking allergy shots (immunotherapy) for airborne triggers, not food. These shots have helped alot in that regard, so not sure if maybe some reaction to fillers. My tsh went up over 7 with new bloodwork at new doctor.
> ...


Get your Ferritin checked; low ferritin can cause those symptoms too and many of us w/thyroid have low ferritin, low D.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Vitamin D
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-04/arf-vdm040809.php

In the case of men, low testosterone as well.

It just seems to be part and parcel of autoimmune thyroid disease.


----------

